# Catch Box is working.



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Two pictures one from 32 feet, one close up. Got to improve my accuracy. It is satisfying to hear the shot hit the cloth, drop to floor, and roll into the can. Kerplonk.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool! I like it!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

awsome that will get er done


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Wee did you get your target nice catch 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Templates in the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks a could be doing with afew for practice

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great job on that one!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

bingo said:


> Wee did you get your target nice catch
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Here's a good site with free printable targets. Click on the "game" tab for animal targets.

http://www.targetz.com/


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Very nice! LOL in regards to the rabbit target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Terrific! That's "5-9"!!!!!

N4ANO


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

That's an awesome catch box thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

That's a nice catch box. I need to build one, maybe I'll build one this winter while staying warm in the woodshop.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Very professional looking catch box - respect!


----------

